# I love my bass...So I took a photo of it



## itswac (Jan 28, 2010)

You can hear this thing being played at my site


----------



## jeroen (Jan 28, 2010)

You could have submit it for the january music challenge. Welcom to ThePhotoForum.


----------



## robdavis305 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great pic, what lens did you use?


----------



## itswac (Jan 28, 2010)

submitted it!  Thank you for the tip


----------



## lele0124 (Jan 29, 2010)

How beautiful the bass is ! how long did u stay with it?:hug::


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice photo fellow musician. :thumbup:


----------



## addaminsane (Jan 29, 2010)

i think everything about the pic is great except the concept is a bit awkward, just being layed on a hardwood floor in your house.


----------



## itswac (Jan 29, 2010)

It's actually on a really nice hardwood table.  I've been playing with this bass for six years now and I was using it for a recording session with my band, The Help.  

We were recording at our drummer's childhood home on the south shore of Boston since it has brilliant acoustics in it.  His father is a designer so the home has all kinds of beautiful furniture.  I had my camera with me so I snapped some photos while the engineer was setting up.


----------



## bhphotography (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice light, other than the little hot spot.


----------

